# 1 MBPS or higher speed broadband in Kolkata



## joy.das.jd (Sep 3, 2011)

As the title says I want to have a 1 MBPS or higher speed broadband connection for me at Kolkata. I want an unlimited connection without any FUP. Presently I am using BSNL UL750 plan and i get about 60 Kbps while downloading. But I wanted something faster.
Is there any such plans available here. Budget for the above connection is about 1500.

Local cable wala is providing an unlimted connection of 1 MBPS at 900, but one cannot share the connection between two or more computers. Please help in choosing an ISP and a good plan.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 3, 2011)

joy.das.jd said:


> As the title says I want to have a 1 MBPS or higher speed broadband connection for me at Kolkata. I want an unlimited connection without any FUP. Presently I am using BSNL UL750 plan and i get about 60 Kbps while downloading. But I wanted something faster.
> Is there any such plans available here. Budget for the above connection is about 1500.
> 
> Local cable wala is providing an unlimted connection of 1 MBPS at 900, but one cannot share the connection between two or more computers. Please help in choosing an ISP and a good plan.



share it using a router


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm too from Kolkata and having UL750. I'm also looking for 1mbps connection, and budget same as you 

But sorry there is no such plan right now. 

Only two options..
1. Airtel : Yes they have it, but I won't go with them, as I don't like FUP, be it 50GB.
2. Sify : Price is nominal but unluckily they don't provide connection on my area, they don't have provision for that on my area.

So presently sticking with UL750.

I'm ready to pay more, but I want something fast, but what to do 

And I really don't want to go with those local cablewallah connection. They are not reliable at all(atleast for me).


----------



## mitraark (Sep 3, 2011)

Local Cable Net connection isn't that bad . Yes it is very unreliable , can remain down any time , but the cable connection is connected as a kind of LAN and you can get speeds upto 10MB/s from local peers in torrents. And Rs 900 for 1 mbps is really nominal.


----------



## gmg9 (Sep 3, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Local Cable Net connection isn't that bad . Yes it is very unreliable , can remain down any time , but the cable connection is connected as a kind of LAN and you can get speeds upto 10MB/s from local peers in torrents. And Rs 900 for 1 mbps is really nominal.



I agree..bt for me in my area the local cable internet in reliable ... I was with them few years back.. then I switched to bsnl, cause dat time it was really unreliable. Specially in rains..bt now their service really improved. They r with wishnet.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 3, 2011)

Ya you are right, cablewallah connection is mainly unreliable in monsoon times. Same reason I shifted from Alliance Broadband to BSNL, and I used to get max. 10KB/s on 256Kbps connection, no matter torrent or direct download.


----------



## roy_pratik (Sep 8, 2011)

Try Reliance wireline if it's available in your area.I'm using 1Mbps/2Mbps day/night plan,it costs me Rs. 1653/month.Connection is very reliable & speed is stable.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 8, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ya you are right, cablewallah connection is mainly unreliable in monsoon times. Same reason I shifted from Alliance Broadband to BSNL, and I used to get max. 10KB/s on 256Kbps connection, no matter torrent or direct download.



Absolutely not,alliance was bad but now it is pretty stable..but the best option for kolkata is wishnet...far more stable than bsnl..I have their 2mbps plan,it simply rocks.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2011)

See the post I post in other thread here: *Link*


----------



## joy.das.jd (Sep 9, 2011)

Tariffs of Wishnet looks pretty good. Will be changing to them in next month. Will be going for their 1 mbps connection. How is the service in Salt lake?


----------



## red dragon (Sep 9, 2011)

^^Ask your cable wallah!


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2011)

joy.das.jd said:


> Tariffs of Wishnet looks pretty good. Will be changing to them in next month. Will be going for their 1 mbps connection. How is the service in Salt lake?



only the cable wallah can tell you about the service quality & whether they provide wishnet or not.


----------

